# صوردينيه متحــــركة



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2009)




----------



## lion_heart (3 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 أبريل 2009)

_*تسلم ايدك كاندي
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*_


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع يا كاندي

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أبريل 2009)

*رووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كاندي 
بجد صور اكتر من رائعة
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أبريل 2009)

حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​
 ميرسى يا كاندى​​​


----------



## vetaa (4 أبريل 2009)

*اية الجمال دة!!!!1

بجد صور حلوة جدا
ميرسى يا قمرتنا
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 أبريل 2009)

_روعه_
_شكرا كتييير يا كاندى_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 أبريل 2009)

*صور جميله جداااا

شكرا ليكي كاندي

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (5 أبريل 2009)

*منتهى الجمال يا كاندى تسلم الايادى تعيشى وتجيبى يا قمر*​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

yaso3 rabie قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

ayad_007 قال:


> _*تسلم ايدك كاندي​*_
> 
> _*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

jesus156 قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كاندي ​*
> 
> *بجد صور اكتر من رائعة*
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلوين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا​​​
> 
> ​
> 
> ...


 
ميرسى ليكى يا كوكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *اية الجمال دة!!!!1*
> 
> *بجد صور حلوة جدا*
> *ميرسى يا قمرتنا*


 
ميرسى يا اجمل فيتا 

شكرااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعه_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير يا كاندى_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا تونى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداااا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليكي كاندي*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا مايكل​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *منتهى الجمال يا كاندى تسلم الايادى تعيشى وتجيبى يا قمر*​


 
ميرسى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يخليكى​


----------



## eriny roro (5 أبريل 2009)

كلهم اجمل من بعض بجد يا ماما كاندى
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

eriny roro قال:


> كلهم اجمل من بعض بجد يا ماما كاندى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يكون معاكى​


 
ميرسى اوى يا قمر​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 أبريل 2009)

*حلوييييييييين اووووووووووووووى
ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (5 أبريل 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *حلوييييييييين اووووووووووووووى​*
> 
> *ميرسى ليكى يا كاندى*​
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا قمر​


----------



## ميرنا (12 أبريل 2009)

*حلوين خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص *


----------



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي كتير 

صور في منتهي الجمال


كل سنة وانت طيب​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (12 أبريل 2009)

*صور رااااااائعة يا كاندى
يسلمو ايديكى​*


----------



## kingmena (12 أبريل 2009)

حلوة كتير


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووين قوووي 
تسلم ايدك ياكاندي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## amad_almalk (12 أبريل 2009)

صور في منتهي الجمال

مرسيىىىىى علي الصور يا كندي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Kerya_Layson (12 أبريل 2009)

صور رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئعه ممتاز جدا ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> *حلوين خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص *


 
ميرسى يا ميرنا يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> *ميرسي كتير ​*
> 
> *صور في منتهي الجمال*​
> 
> ...


 
شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

انا مشرفه مش مشرف​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *صور رااااااائعة يا كاندى​*
> 
> *يسلمو ايديكى*​


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا بريسكلا حبيبتى ​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

kingmena قال:


> حلوة كتير


 
ميرسى لزوقك​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> حلوووووووووووووووووووووووين قوووي
> تسلم ايدك ياكاندي
> ربنا يعوضك


 
شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

amad_almalk قال:


> صور في منتهي الجمال​
> 
> مرسيىىىىى علي الصور يا كندي​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (24 أبريل 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> صور رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئعه ممتاز جدا ربنا يبارك تعبكم


 
ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------

